
Apple tries to trademark the word 'startup' - felipebueno
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-08/28/apple-trademark-startup
======
aroch
It's a pretty narrow trademark and is obviously targeting some GeniusBar
program like the ones they already run that teach you how to use various
things on your mac. Probably called "Apple Startup", the application only
refers to the usage of "Startup" in regards to a doing stuff inside a store.

